# Royal Jelly



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone produce or market Royal Jelly? I read somewhere that you can let the bees produce cells and just before they are capped, you remove the larvae, pinch the end shut and put the cell/s in a jar of honey for consumption. From personal experience,it is not very tasty just taking the jelly straight. Where could I get information on producing Royal jelly for sale? Is there a market?


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Excellent question!

I see these jars of "royal jelly" at the Health Food Store and wonder how much actual royal jelly is really in them. The cost of the royal jelly would have to be astronomical with all the hand labor and the tiny amounts harvested from each hive.

Am I missing the boat on something?

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

My beekeeping professor told me it wasn't that much work (although I don't really believe him). He said you create a cell builder (just like in queen rearing) but you pack out the hive with as many queen cells as you think they can handle. Then once or twice a day you go around with a very small vacuum and suck up all the royal jelly. I imagine if you had going a couple hundred of these hives you could get a good amount of royal jelly fairly quickly, but I havn't tried it myself.

I've heard it's very pricy on the market though.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I doubt if you are missing the boat. I found more information all negative and dealing with a million chinee working for 15 cents a day. Itwaqs just a thought on a cold winter night.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

It's close to what Specialkayme says. Graft, place them in a queenless hive, wait three days until they get the maximum level of royal jelly, remove the larvae and suck out the royal jelly, repeat. Hive must be well feed and constantly stocked with new bees to maintain the cells. Very labor and resource intensive.

It's no surprise I've never seen any US royal jelly sold.

-Tim


----------



## fhlowrimore (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is a good link on youtube for Royal Jelly. Henry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBtbghsOZ1c&NR=1


----------



## kjones81 (Jan 3, 2013)

the price of royal jelly seems to reflect the time and effort going into making the stuff.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know the price but I have a catalog I can order royal jelly from. I know nothing about it's shelf life etc.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's an older thread on Royal Jelly:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?267462-Royal-Jelly-question

Note the link provided in _RobHerc_'s post #3 of the linked thread. Everything you ever wanted to know about royal jelly.​


----------



## froutan1 (Apr 14, 2012)

in Commercial production of royal jelly how they store and Packing?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Vance:

The market of royal jelly is dominated by the chinese. There is a market for royal jelly but good luck competing with them.

Grant:

The cost of royal jelly produced in North america would have to be astronomical to reflect the production cost.

Specialkayme:

Sounds like your beekeeping professor has never produced royal jelly.

Jean-Marc


----------

